# Pegasus Models 1/18 Bell X-1



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

While killing time in Vancouver I stumbled across a Hobby Shop, inside I found the new 1/18th Scale Bell X-1 by Pegasus Models. I bought the kit and went to the hotel room where I could unwrap it. It's big...that's for sure. My first impression , very thick plastic (like Lindberg kits) low parts count, soft detail for a kit this size. Now ...I'll lay down the hatchet and talk about the pluses. It does have huge potential for super detailing and scratchbuilding. Okay, so much for the pluses. Now the other negative stuff. Entry hatch to cockpit molded in place, no detail whatsoever in the wheel wells, very soft detail in the cockpit ,very heavy engraved panel lines, wheels and tires molded as one unit. (These should have been rubber) thick one piece canopy, no movable control surfaces. Only main decals for one version of the aircraft, no data or smaller stencils. But...for basically $40.00 US it's not all bad.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Pegasus "models" are basically a kit form of their pre finished 1/18 plane series. About like the old 21st Century Toys "toymodels".

pegasus has a line of 1/48 snap together fighter planes that are actually quite nice and pretty accurate. They are a good deal for $10.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Pegasus as yet hasn't made this available as a pre-build, I haven't heard of any plans to
either. If they do, the many faults listed above will not make it a very attractive kit. I can't wait to get home to my shop. I think with a bit of polish, I can make this penny shine !


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The pre built was in my hobby shop last year.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah, it's basically an unassembled toy. Which is just fine, if you want something big and cool to hang up in your work room. I have a couple 21st Century toys - a 1/18 P-47 hanging over my head right now (well, not RIGHT over it), and a 1/18 F-16 in my cubicle at work. They're nice decoration. I had a passing thought to try to accurize the Jug, but it looks like way too much trouble.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pegasus pre builts have been out for some time... They do the X-1, a Gee Bee, V-1 Buzz Bomb...

#8802 is the kit and 8902 is the pre finished.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Those pesky little styrene/ABS voices are calling me so I think I'll go pick up a few modeling tools and supplys and attack this thing tonight. What else am I going to do in Vancouver? Beats watching cable in the hotel room.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Good for you!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm at a severe disadvantage as I have none of my hobby stuff with me here in Vancouver. So I bought a hobby knife, extra blades, some Evergreen plastic strips, liquid cement and a couple of paint markers. I couldn't wait to see if I could fix some of the problems with this kit .(You do of course know model building is an addiction.) Here is the result of an hour or two of messing with it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been able to do some scratchbuilding and cleanup on the X-1, even with my limited resources while on the road. I am completely reworking the cockpit, and it's coming along nicely.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking great! Are you going to detail the landing gear, or open up any other panels for detail?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I've added a lot of missing surface details to the fuselage and control surfaces, opened up the entry hatch, LOX fill, Ethanol Fill and added missing rocket motor vents and fuel dump. One of my buddies in the Defense Industry sent me a bunch of Hi-Res photos of aircraft #46063 with good images of data stencils all over the aircraft. So I'll be making custom decals too. I can't find any good shots of the wheel wells,I need to find a copy of the Aerofax Datagraph book on the X-1, I'm sure it will answer some questions I have.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Don't forget a broom-handle.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I lucked out last night and stumbled across a digital copy of the Aerofax book online as a free download in a .pdf file. All the reference material I will ever need. I have a figure of Yeager in his 'pinks' and May West, and I fabricated a 'broom handle' from a round toothpick. I even have a real unopened pack of Beemans chewing gum, stuffs been off the market for years.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looking good so far. The biggest let down of the model are the very toylike and only vaguely realistic landing gear and hinged doors.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I've reworked both the gear struts and added detail to the doors and wheel wells. The Aerofax book was a Godsend.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not able to do as much lately, day job don't ya know! I did finish the cockpit and working hatch assembly. The mechanism works like the original with push/pull twist knob on the right.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow Ductapeforever, that is so cool. I wish I had the patience to do something like that myself. I tend to rush the inside of my kits just so that I can get going on the outsides. 

Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have got to get out of Vancouver, the Olympics were a joke, work has ground to a halt with actors out for various reasons. So I plan to take the weekend off and go home for my birthday, and really spend some time on this aircraft with the proper tools, paints and other supplys. I plan to spend my birthday doing what I love best...building.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea - Enjoy your birthday! :hat:


----------

